# CNC router bits.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I see a lot of adds (Freud Whiteside) for CNC bits. Are there any difference in CNC bits and bits that I normally use?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I rarely look at ads but I use Freud and Whiteside for most of my CNC and router bits. I have a couple of one-offs but otherwise I'd say at least 90% are those brands.

David


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Don, 

V bits are V bits in my opinion, I use both router bit and CNC bits interchangeably.

End Mills need to match the application you are using them for, especially in plunging operations. If the bit is not designed to make a plunge cut it will need to be ramped in.

I have used bowl cutting and round over bits (no bearing) without a problem.

My machine uses a router for the spindle, so router bits are a acceptable choice


----------



## rnubee (Aug 2, 2017)

I think that all CNC Bits of the same shape will be exactly the same length, and size within .001”, if one goes bad in a cut, you can change to a new one bit without resetting everything.


----------



## rkaligian (Jan 22, 2011)

I look at cutters as being in one of two "categories." The first category is pretty much typical ball and flat end mills. The second category is everything else including V cutters, round-overs etc.

For the common flat and ball mills, I only purchase carbide as well as I only use "long" cutters. I feel the best and most economical place to get these are through Your Carbide Cutting Tool Source. They stock all the common diameters and carry both the regular and long lengths in flat and ball. They are quick to ship and I have found the products to be very high in quality.

For the second category of cutters I have found various sources online including Amazon, MLCS, Think and Tinker, Rockler, Woodworkers Supply, etc., etc. For those that "poo-poo" MLCS, I have been using their products for over 30 years and have not had a bad experience yet. Just my opinion, FWIW...


----------



## SplinteredDave (Nov 9, 2017)

For most of my bits I will use Whiteside or Freud. For some cheap 1/8" endmills I just get the Chinese 10-packs off Amazon or from DrillMan on eBay. I have purchased some specialty endmills from Tools Today and often go there for information/education


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Bit manufacturers realize that some bits sell mostly to CNC users. Tiny ball end bits for 3D work is one example. If you use it on your CNC, then it is a CNC router bit.


----------

